

Google.org Donates $14 Million To Prevent The Next Pandemic - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/10/21/googleorg-donates-14-million/

======
seemann
Google simply wants to lift it's image and prepare for the world gene data-
base. nice move anyway. one day they won't be selling personalized
ads/entertainment or job/hiring/mating recommendations, but health-insurance-
relevant data from body to soul.

